

Big Blog Theory - CoryOndrejka
http://thebigblogtheory.wordpress.com/

======
fnid2
in case you are skeptical about clicking the link. This is the unofficial blog
of the CBS show, "Big Bang Theory."

It expands on the concepts in the show and explains them to a layman. The
first post is about the LHC because the characters were invited to go see it.
It also talks about graphene because the tall skinny guy was trying to figure
out why electrons have no mass moving across them.

Kind of neat. Might be better to have read these posts _before_ the episode
airs to have a better understanding of the concepts and humor during the show.
I didn't now what graphene was when i watched that episode, but after reading
the blog post, the episode makes a lot more sense.

~~~
rtp
The blog posts are written by David Saltzberg, PhD in physics and astronomy.

I think this is his homepage: <http://www.physics.ucla.edu/~saltzbrg/bio.html>

Wikipedia page: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Saltzberg>

------
pasbesoin
Earlier post on the "Big Bang Theory" show that is the topic of this blog. The
blog was linked in the posted Wired article.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1124202>

